# Interesting concept..



## agoodhunter (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IAhDGYlpqY

Any thoughts?


----------



## RNC (Jan 13, 2012)

wannabe rapper pointing fingers...


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 13, 2012)

I liked the message of it, not so much the presentation.

Also, just so you know, you are going to have to spell out how to find the video on youtube. Youtube links are not allowed and embeding links is currently not working.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 13, 2012)

Thought #1:  He refers to the church as a "hospital for the broken".  This is a very true and very ancient concept.

Thought #2:  He makes some good points about the problems with "religion", but I hope people don't equate "religion" with "the church".  The church is the Body of Christ in addition to the "hospital for the broken".


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 13, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Thought #1:  He refers to the church as a "hospital for the broken".  This is a very true and very ancient concept..



The link took me to some video on Rick Santorum.  Anyway, this "hospital for the hurting" thing or phrase is going on in a lot of churches now, it is a good concept if practiced.  Problem is with the practice, it feels good to say it, but dang if it ain't difficult to live.


----------



## agoodhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> The link took me to some video on Rick Santorum.  Anyway, this "hospital for the hurting" thing or phrase is going on in a lot of churches now, it is a good concept if practiced.  Problem is with the practice, it feels good to say it, but dang if it ain't difficult to live.


 no idea how that happened... search this in youtube:
 Why I Hate Religion, But Love Jesus || Spoken Word


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Thought #1:  He refers to the church as a "hospital for the broken".  This is a very true and very ancient concept.
> 
> Thought #2:  He makes some good points about the problems with "religion", but I hope people don't equate "religion" with "the church".  The church is the Body of Christ in addition to the "hospital for the broken".



Yes.


----------

